# New Humidor and Inventory



## pauldesnoyers (May 4, 2007)

Mailman dropped off my new humidor yesterday!! Seasoned it overnight and now she's ready to hold my inventory!

I don't mean to brag...just displaying my collection that I'm very proud of...


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, very nice!!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice!! I would be proud too!!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

gorgeous collection. you are a very lucky guy


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

looks like a great humidor! and a bunch of great sticks in there too.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW Nice Humi! You make me want to go build one like that.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice collection!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

nice looking floors


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Outstanding selection of smokes you have there.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

IMHO-You may want to swap out the humidifiers and humidistat for something more substantial--Nice smokes


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That's some super duper sticks


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice collection...


----------



## pauldesnoyers (May 4, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> IMHO-You may want to swap out the humidifiers and humidistat for something more substantial--Nice smokes


I actually ordered a wireless Honeywell digital thermometer/hygrometer to replace the mini digital hygrometer that's in there now. As for the humidifiers, I'll wait and see how effective they are. I'll upgrade if and when I need to.

Thanks for the tips!

P


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Mark my words, you'll want bigger soon!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Not too shabby - nice looking humi and a fine collection!


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice! And awesome set of sticks to call it home. Thanks for posting!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

That's a pretty sweet collection! Though I think I spotted a couple Opus X's and hear those aren't too great. You should probably send those on over to me free up some space and whatnot.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet colection and smokes is that an opus box on the floor?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice collection and nice humi


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

proud papa, very nice:dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice! It's a collection to be proud off.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice box and collection! Seems that big box seasoned kind of quick. Overnight seems way too fast. Are you sure your guage is correct? I would think a box that big would take at least a week.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice collection. I think that picture could be my wishlist.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

great looking sticks. 


just my 2 cents, pull the sticks out and season your humi for 7-10 days before you put your cigars in their new home


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome! Sweet collection. Is that a Partagas culebra on the right side?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## pauldesnoyers (May 4, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> That's a pretty sweet collection! Though I think I spotted a couple Opus X's and hear those aren't too great. You should probably send those on over to me free up some space and whatnot.


Actually I hear the JR Edicion Limitadas are even better than the Opus X's...I could send you those if you'd like? LOL

P


----------



## pauldesnoyers (May 4, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Nice box and collection! Seems that big box seasoned kind of quick. Overnight seems way too fast. Are you sure your guage is correct? I would think a box that big would take at least a week.


I thought 24hrs was a little quick too but she's holding steady at 65%, which is my preferred humidity level. Must have come magically pre-seasoned or something. Either way it's at the right humidity level for my taste.

Thanks for the suggestion!

P


----------



## pauldesnoyers (May 4, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Awesome! Sweet collection. Is that a Partagas culebra on the right side?


Sure is! Picked it up at the Casa del Habano in Toronto...good price too...I couldn't resist. Probably gonna smoke it with my father-in-law and brother-in-law at my wedding this summer.

Cheers

P


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

I cried a little, just so damn beautiful!


----------



## Adam-d (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks man, looking at that made my day!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice! Time to get to smoking!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent taste man!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

You have some very nice smokes there!!!


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so jealous, you...bragger..you!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

_Wow._ That's it ... just _Wow!_


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

SCHWING!!! I smoke a pipe, I smoke a pipe, I smoke a pipe! 

Looking good, man!


----------



## bones1726 (Apr 3, 2008)

pauldesnoyers said:


> Sure is! Picked it up at the Casa del Habano in Toronto...good price too...I couldn't resist. *Probably* gonna smoke it with my father-in-law and brother-in-law at my wedding this summer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P


hey Bro...

you should replace that "probably" with "Most Definately"

Regards,
Bones A.K.A the soon to be brother-in-law


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Quite Awesome!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Nice box and collection! Seems that big box seasoned kind of quick. Overnight seems way too fast. Are you sure your guage is correct? I would think a box that big would take at least a week.


 I agree with Mike. The cedar should have adequate time to stabilize deeper into the wood than just on the surface. Keep an eye on it. Those sticks are way too precious. Just my .02 cents


----------

